
Ask HN: What is American Airlines meintenance crew doing in this photo? - joering2
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EBP0kCkUcAAB1We?format=jpg
======
gus_massa
From Google Image search:

[https://www.cntraveler.com/story/why-airlines-use-tape-to-
fi...](https://www.cntraveler.com/story/why-airlines-use-tape-to-fix-their-
planes)

[http://www.askthepilot.com/duct-tape/](http://www.askthepilot.com/duct-tape/)

------
catacombs
Another reminder at how American-based airlines are nothing but profiteering
cheapskates.

I recently flew internationally with SwissAir and was blown away by both
planes' service, entertainment options and comfort, all in economy.

A year or so ago, I flew AA to Europe, and it was one of the most
uncomfortable experience ever. The food was shit, the service was nonexistent,
the seats were from the 1990s and the entertainment was allocated to one
screen on the ceiling playing reruns of unpopular ABC shows. Not to mention
the ticket was nearly $900 ... for economy.

------
throw03172019
Duct tape. Boeing’s favorite.

~~~
ksaj
Ever seen the Red Green show?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Green_Show](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Green_Show)

They referred to Duct Tape as "the handyman's secret weapon" and always found
a novel use for it. Definitely a Canadian staple, eh.

